# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Exportacion de mango

## katherine

BUENAS TARDES   
QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN EN ESTA INFORMACION .... 
QUISIERA CONOCER A QUE PAISES EL PERU EXPORTA MANGO ??
I COMO LO EXPORTA ?? COMO ES SU MERCADO CON RESPECTO A LOS MANGOS EN OTROS PAISES?? PARA QUE UTILIZAN LOS MANGOS EN OTROS PAISES ?? CUAL ES EL MEJOR MERCADO CON RESPECTO A LOS MANGOS ?? .... QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN EN ESE TEMA O SI TIENEN TODA LA INFORMACION QUE TENGAN SOBRE LA PRODUCCION Y EXPORTACION DEL MANGO QUISIERA QUE ME LO ENVIARAN A ESTE CORREO e.mogirl2009@hotmail.com     
GRACIASTemas similares: MANGO KENT, CALIDAD EXPORTACION Y PARA PROCESO Artículo: Lluvias ponen en riesgo 15 mil TM de mango de exportación Requerimiento de Mango Kent de Exportación Artículo: México: El mango, sin calidad para exportación Parametros de calidad Mango de exportacion

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> BUENAS TARDES   
> QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN EN ESTA INFORMACION .... 
> QUISIERA CONOCER A QUE PAISES EL PERU EXPORTA MANGO ??
> I COMO LO EXPORTA ?? COMO ES SU MERCADO CON RESPECTO A LOS MANGOS EN OTROS PAISES?? PARA QUE UTILIZAN LOS MANGOS EN OTROS PAISES ?? CUAL ES EL MEJOR MERCADO CON RESPECTO A LOS MANGOS ?? .... QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN EN ESE TEMA O SI TIENEN TODA LA INFORMACION QUE TENGAN SOBRE LA PRODUCCION Y EXPORTACION DEL MANGO QUISIERA QUE ME LO ENVIARAN A ESTE CORREO e.mogirl2009@hotmail.com 
> GRACIAS

 Hola Katherine: 
Te voy a soplar algunos datos que encontré en el EXPORTANDO PERÚ 2008-2009, aunque no voy a poder responder a todas tus preguntas. 
No figura a qué países se exporta el mango, pero sí te puedo decir que Europa es el continente donde más mango exportamos, seguido por Norteamérica, Latinoamérica, Oceanía y finalmente Asia. 
Además veo que el mango peruano se exporta fresco, congelado y en conserva. 
Y bueno, si no me equivoco, el mango lo utilizan únicamente como alimento. 
Esa es la info que pude encontrar para ayudarte. Espero te sirva de algo. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en el foro.

----------


## It agro innova

Hola Katherine, 
una consulta, esta informacion sobre mango frescos la necesitas con fines comerciales o solo academicos?, si es el primero por favor respondeme a esta pagina y escribeme al mail: edbarrcor@gmail.com, tengo todo la linea de produccion y abasto de este producto para esta campaña 2009/2010 aca en Piura-Peru, 
att.

----------


## Ignacio Cillóniz

Hola K
Yo en lo te puede ayudar es lo referente a los embajes ( cajas de carton )
Principalmente son cajas de carton x 4 kilos 5544 por contedor 
las hay tambien via aerea donde las medidas varian mucho 
saludos 
ICB

----------


## SEALONG

Hola amigo, somos importador de frutas en China y Hong Kong, me puede confirmar que precio es su mango? Si tiene documento de sanidad para la exportacion? Mi correo es sealong@yahoo.com.cn, Enrique Wong

----------


## It agro innova

Hola Enrique, 
te puedo cotizar mangos frescos refrigerados, escribir a edbarrcor@gmail.com , 
att.

----------

